# Right then!  Weekend plans!



## milliepops (23 November 2017)

Hurrah, it's nearly the weekend... 

What's everyone got planned?

I had intended to take Kira to Summerhouse tomorrow but when it came to entries time, I was feeling like I was getting ANOTHER cold and I decided to actually not bust a gut for once. Typically, I feel completely fine now, but never mind, we don't have any winter points left to get so there's no need to join the end-of-season scrum 

So a quiet one. BD convention at Hartpury on Saturday (hands up anyone else going, would be nice to say hi)

And then had to give the Sunday session at Hartpury a swerve as we need to tart up Millie's retirement estate on Sunday  Bit of fencing to go up, and re-locate the water pipe(!)  Got one of her old buddies from HAPPA coming to join her next week, they can be 2 old crocks together.

Kira & Salty will do a bit in the school and then lesson for K on Tuesday 

Have fun all!


----------



## Asha (23 November 2017)

My weekend started today , with a fab lesson on my mare. My instructor is just fab and we always end up doing that little bit more than I expected. So today we jumped our first filler. She didn&#8217;t care one bit . Seriously chuffed with her . 
Tomorrow we are taking my 5yo homebred to southview for the British novice. It&#8217;s her first attempt at this height ( affiliated ). Then back out Sunday to do the same thing. Can&#8217;t wait ! Cheesy chips and coffee for me


----------



## {97702} (23 November 2017)

Im working on the yard tomorrow evening and Saturday, to pay back some of what I owe for my YO riding Jensen for the past 3 days.   Then on Sunday Im competing - Prelim dressage again! 7 and 17a this time


----------



## LeannePip (23 November 2017)

Let us know what you get from the BD convention MP!  I really wanted to go this year but its fallen on a busy weekend!

Saturday i'm working in the morning, then getting my hair cut and colored for the first time in about 18months!  Then i plan to go and raid some of the makeup counters in john lewis and see if i can get one of them to do my make up as we are at the AT Classic Ball at Tweseldown in the evening!!  Despite a dismal finish we actually managed to finish 8th in the 90 league so that will hopefully be quite fun!

Sunday i'm hoping not too have too sore a head as i have 2 to clip before lunch and then back to Tweseldown for a XC clinic with my instructor to try and put some demon's behind us!


Lev - how is the pro schooling going?  have you got back on?


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (23 November 2017)

My weekend started today with a fab fast hack when a friend boxed over 
Saturday just hacking. 
Sunday going over to support 2 friends sj in the morning, then whizzing over to the drag hunt at Tweseldown at lunchtime 
So a bit of p driving about lol


----------



## teach (23 November 2017)

First time I can join in! Bailey is going to his first (intro!) dressage test. Its less about the dressage, and more about the experience...


----------



## DabDab (23 November 2017)

Good luck Asha, Lev and Teach, hope it's a goodun  

Hope you have a glorious time at the ball LP - my last haircut was 2 years ago (and counting)! I hate hairdressers as I'm rubbish at small talk and never go on holiday  have talked a coworker into cutting my hair before Christmas  

I'm doing lots on non horsey stuff this weekend, which has prevented me going to the BD convention so hoping you might do a brief write up MP.....? It's lovely that Millie is getting a HAPPA buddy too. In between non horsey stuff I'll just be hacking on Sat and sun and a bit of arena hire tomorrow afternoon as I have a day off work for black Friday internet shopping to get the Christmas presents sorted hopefully.

Have fun everyone


----------



## Wheels (23 November 2017)

My weekend started today - flew over to England to get measured up for some Celeris boots. Very exciting 

Then when I got back I rode in the first mini snow blizzard of the 2017/2018 winter.  M was very well behaved given he had a full clip on Sunday bless him. Thank God for exercise sheets!

Weekend will be spent dodging snow showers by the looks of it 

I was going to enter our first dressage show on Sunday but missed the entry date and now I'm quite pleased about that, gonna go for a hack instead if the weather allows


----------



## {97702} (23 November 2017)

LeannePip said:



			Lev - how is the pro schooling going?  have you got back on?
		
Click to expand...

The difference after the second schooling session was awesome, his left canter was really improved! 

Ive been away at a conference this week so my YO has been riding him Tues/Wed/Thurs - I cant wait to get back on! She has jumped him over a grid of parallels 3 holes off the top of the wings - wish Id seen that, he has never jumped so high before - so Im hopeful for our 50cm eventer challenge next weekend


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (23 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Hurrah, it's nearly the weekend... 

What's everyone got planned?

I had intended to take Kira to Summerhouse tomorrow but when it came to entries time, I was feeling like I was getting ANOTHER cold and I decided to actually not bust a gut for once. Typically, I feel completely fine now, but never mind, we don't have any winter points left to get so there's no need to join the end-of-season scrum 

So a quiet one. BD convention at Hartpury on Saturday (hands up anyone else going, would be nice to say hi)

And then had to give the Sunday session at Hartpury a swerve as we need to tart up Millie's retirement estate on Sunday  Bit of fencing to go up, and re-locate the water pipe(!)  Got one of her old buddies from HAPPA coming to join her next week, they can be 2 old crocks together.

Kira & Salty will do a bit in the school and then lesson for K on Tuesday 

Have fun all!
		
Click to expand...

work  and work and hack and work = thats my weekend both days


----------



## {97702} (23 November 2017)

Wheels said:



			My weekend started today - flew over to England to get measured up for some Celeris boots. Very exciting 

Then when I got back I rode in the first mini snow blizzard of the 2017/2018 winter.  M was very well behaved given he had a full clip on Sunday bless him. Thank God for exercise sheets!

Weekend will be spent dodging snow showers by the looks of it 

I was going to enter our first dressage show on Sunday but missed the entry date and now I'm quite pleased about that, gonna go for a hack instead if the weather allows
		
Click to expand...

You have snow?!  Whereabouts in the country are you?


----------



## Wheels (23 November 2017)

Northern Ireland- it hasn't settled or anything, too wet but we are due snow showers all weekend


----------



## DressageCob (23 November 2017)

I have a lesson with Matt Frost tomorrow which I'm looking forward to. I have no idea what to expect though. I'm hoping the new boy is on his best behaviour  

For the rest of the weekend I think we are going to have lessons at home as per usual, some hacking maybe. Nothing major


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 November 2017)

Ponies are arena eventing. I am hacking with Amber. Stressful but necessary.... I was feeling the hacking love a little more a few weeks ago but nerves are bacl with a vengeance. But needs to be done so I'll grit my teeth and get on with it..


----------



## {97702} (23 November 2017)

Wheels said:



			Northern Ireland- it hasn't settled or anything, too wet but we are due snow showers all weekend
		
Click to expand...

Ah that makes sense - lets hope it carries on not settling for you


----------



## Fiona (23 November 2017)

Son and I are having a lesson on Saturday ....

Can't wait. It's going to be freezing cold,   so I won't re-clip pony until after that lol..

Fiona


----------



## j1ffy (23 November 2017)

I&#8217;m at the dressage convention MP! Going both days with YO and a friend. They&#8217;re both AMD regulars so I wouldn&#8217;t be surprised if you&#8217;ve bumped into them in the past!

Lesson on Indio tomorrow am too. Tuesday I had a lesson on Pocholo, his first time back in the arena since the PRE champs at Keysoe. We worked on really getting his bum engaged and wow, what a tantrum . He stamps his feet like a toddler! But he was amazing once he got over the terrible twos impression, with fab engagement behind and knees around his ears. Can&#8217;t wait for our AMD trip in mid-December!


----------



## ester (23 November 2017)

I'm going to go and give my pony a big hug. It's been 9 weeks. I'm not sure how good I am at this weaning off thing  as it is well needed. 

I will ride him to remind mum he is a paragon of virtue and it's just her though .


----------



## nikicb (23 November 2017)

Dressage to music clinic tomorrow with Gaynor Colbourn and then a clinic with Jake Taylor on Saturday.  Wouldn't normally do back to back clinics but it just worked out that way.  So excited to be starting out on our DTM career!!  Non horsey day Sunday as youngest son is on the stage in London with his local drama group - such a great experience for them.

Have a great time at the Convention MP - I usually go for the weekend but it all got too complicated so will be giving it a miss this year - will you be going to the meeting on Saturday evening?

Ester, enjoy your time with F - that's a long time to be without ginger pony hugs.

Good luck and keep safe to everyone else out and about.    x


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2017)

Looking after a sad, sore ex-colt, and then delivering my spooky QHx to boot camp on Sunday to see if a pro rider getting him out and about and show jumping will help him grow up. Will try to hack my Clydiex if the weather allows, which isn't looking promising. 

Have fun everyone.


----------



## Bernster (24 November 2017)

Good luck to all those who are out and about.

Brilliant result LP on the AH classic thing - did you manage to make most of the events?  I did look at that but wasn't quite ready this year and couldn't make many of the dates.

Niki- lots of people seem to really enjoy dressage to music.  Hope you have fun with it.

I've been away for work yet again (sheesh) so quiet one for us - jump lesson at home then hacking Sunday. Will now start to plan our winter training programme and think about goals for next year.  Yikes.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (24 November 2017)

Another one heading off to the BD convention on Saturday after my lovely trainer offered me her tickets. Sadly can't go Sunday as have other plans but excited nonetheless. 

Nothing horsey this weekend after M pulled back and trod on a nail whilst being shod cue precautionary poulticing. *touch wood* he's absolutely fine but he's known for being a bit of a precious little snowflake at the best of times so always good to play it safe where he's concerned. 

Have a stinking cold so after struggling in all week my boss has told me to stay home today and get some rest, so my Friday at least will be spent snuggling with the dog on the sofa, browsing Black Friday sales and getting to grips with my new phone whilst trying not to cough up a lung!


----------



## LeannePip (24 November 2017)

Thanks DabDab and Bernster!



Bernster said:



			Brilliant result LP on the AH classic thing - did you manage to make most of the events?  I did look at that but wasn't quite ready this year and couldn't make many of the dates.
		
Click to expand...

I think I did 6 of them in the end, we had; a DC, 3rd, 4th & 6th - the other two we were 12th(no points as 1 pole down SJ) and then had fab dressage and Sj'ing at the last Aston but we've had a bit of XC crisis and only got as far as 5  

I wasn't going to go to the Ball as felt a bit of a fraud considering we now cant get round a 90XC but my friend reminded me we actually had a fab year and not to let the past few weeks spoil it.  We'll work hard over the winter and come out firing again next year


Good luck everyone out and about - look forward to lots of pictures Sunday!


----------



## ihatework (24 November 2017)

Man boob has gone down enough for me to get back on giant after a fortnight off.
More horse shopping. Boo hiss, the one we found last week didn&#8217;t X-ray great


----------



## milliepops (24 November 2017)

DabDab said:



			I'm doing lots on non horsey stuff this weekend, which has prevented me going to the BD convention so hoping you might do a brief write up MP.....?
		
Click to expand...

Will do my best... please chip in everyone else who is coming  and someone else will have to take over for Sunday!



j1ffy said:



			. Cant wait for our AMD trip in mid-December!
		
Click to expand...

OOh when you going? I've got a couple of slots before xmas 



nikicb said:



			Dressage to music clinic tomorrow with Gaynor Colbourn
		
Click to expand...

soooooooo jealous, I watched Gaynor do a demo last year and thought she had a real flair for it, have been waiting for her to do a clinic that I can get to but so far, still waiting  they're all so far away!



ihatework said:



			More horse shopping. Boo hiss, the one we found last week didnt X-ray great
		
Click to expand...

bummer. Hope the right one turns up pronto!

sounds like lots of other great weekends planned, look forward to the reports


----------



## rosiesowner (24 November 2017)

Working all weekend and monday... 
No rest for the wicked. Pony is off games at the moment anyhow as on Monday we had the vet out who confirmed my suspicions about her swollen knee after a little cut at the beach on Saturday! Cellulitis again  So it's been bute and antibiotics for her and she's looking a lot better. The new addition to our family is settling in well though. 

Everyone with actual plans, have fun and keep us updated!!


----------



## nikicb (24 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			soooooooo jealous, I watched Gaynor do a demo last year and thought she had a real flair for it, have been waiting for her to do a clinic that I can get to but so far, still waiting  they're all so far away!
		
Click to expand...

I have been trying to get on one for months, can't believe we are actually heading off for it in a couple of hours.  This one is just off the A303 near Salisbury - not that far from you I think?  x



Bernster said:



			Niki- lots of people seem to really enjoy dressage to music.  Hope you have fun with it.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - I like the idea that we can devise a floor plan that works to our strengths!


----------



## milliepops (24 November 2017)

nikicb said:



			I have been trying to get on one for months, can't believe we are actually heading off for it in a couple of hours.  This one is just off the A303 near Salisbury - not that far from you I think?  x
		
Click to expand...

LOL! be about 3 hours in the box


----------



## ester (24 November 2017)

If I was really clever I could cruise past, but I don't think I'm that clever!


----------



## nikicb (24 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			LOL! be about 3 hours in the box 

Click to expand...

Ah!  Thought you were more south than that!    Worth messaging her though as not all her clinics are advertised.  x



ester said:



			If I was really clever I could cruise past, but I don't think I'm that clever!
		
Click to expand...

I'll pm you.  x


----------



## LeannePip (24 November 2017)

nikicb said:



			I have been trying to get on one for months, can't believe we are actually heading off for it in a couple of hours.  This one is just off the A303 near Salisbury - not that far from you I think?  x

Thank you - I like the idea that we can devise a floor plan that works to our strengths! 

Click to expand...

NikiCB - Just seen this on Amazon and thought of you - perfect for practicing your music and only £11 in the black friday sale!  Lots of the DTM companies sell these ones for £30+ - i'm going to get one just incase i get round to getting some music together!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Supersun-W...19314&sr=8-4&keywords=bluetooth+wrist+speaker


----------



## nikicb (24 November 2017)

LeannePip said:



			NikiCB - Just seen this on Amazon and thought of you - perfect for practicing your music and only £11 in the black friday sale!  Lots of the DTM companies sell these ones for £30+ - i'm going to get one just incase i get round to getting some music together!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Supersun-W...19314&sr=8-4&keywords=bluetooth+wrist+speaker

Click to expand...

Thank you - that's so kind to share it for me.  Just ordered!  I hate earphones and I think the horse does take the music in, so was wondering about how to practise without having it blaring out.   x


----------



## j1ffy (24 November 2017)

LP - what a fab season, you really should celebrate!!
Wheels - I got measured for a pair a few weeks ago, I cant wait to get them! What did you go for?
Nikicb - let us know how it goes. She did a clinic near us a few months ago but as of never done music it seemed like a big expense as a toe-dip. Ill probablg regret it as were thinking of giving Ele FSM a go next year!

MP - 12/13 December, and Im determined to make it this time! My October dates were called off by AMD, then I had to cancel my planned November dates. But the days are booked off work (so I can watch lots too), YO is coming so transport is sorted. Hoping to take both horses, Ill be knackered by the end but it will be worth it!


----------



## Embo (24 November 2017)

LeannePip said:



			NikiCB - Just seen this on Amazon and thought of you - perfect for practicing your music and only £11 in the black friday sale!  Lots of the DTM companies sell these ones for £30+ - i'm going to get one just incase i get round to getting some music together!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Supersun-W...19314&sr=8-4&keywords=bluetooth+wrist+speaker

Click to expand...

Thanks for this, I just bought one, too!! Mainly because I just like to listen to music when I'm riding alone - I don't like to wear headphone, and my phone has bounced out of my pocket more than once! Great find!

No plans for us, nice and quiet for a change! Plus still feeling a bit stiff after hitting the deck on Tuesday, so very glad for the break


----------



## ester (24 November 2017)

It's nuts how much the 'horsey dressage' people sell them for, they have confirmed to me that they are exactly the same product, but they give 'support'. Most bluetooth speakers are pretty idiot proof even for me!


----------



## Jenni_ (24 November 2017)

One of these years I will travel down for the convention!

Saturday we're having a run through our tests and then a good old gallop before we head off to SNEC for the Riding Club Qualifiers - first time on a team eek! 

We've not been doing terribly well recently but we went to Karon Caron's clinic last night and she gave us a few things to put into practice before Sunday and for our warm up - so lets see if they make any difference.

Our canter work has some on leaps and bounds though, although the trot work has regressed


----------



## Notimetoride (24 November 2017)

Diddly squat - enforced break - saddle in dry dock &#128542;     
So have the delights of battling the traffic and crowds in Bath (Christmas market AND rugby on same day aaaargh !) just to nip to the hairdressers. Roll on January.


----------



## Notimetoride (24 November 2017)

Embo said:



			Thanks for this, I just bought one, too!! Mainly because I just like to listen to music when I'm riding alone - I don't like to wear headphone, and my phone has bounced out of my pocket more than once! Great find!

No plans for us, nice and quiet for a change! Plus still feeling a bit stiff after hitting the deck on Tuesday, so very glad for the break 

Click to expand...

Hey hey, my husband bought one for me today, for Christmas &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Snowfilly (24 November 2017)

Taking the fjord showjumping again! Two weeks ago, we had a steering failure and a rider caused stop over two classes, so hopefully this week, all will be fine.

And looking at the Christmas show schedules because the clydesdale really has to go out wearing antlers and tinsel once a year, so we need one in hacking distance and that will let us get home before dark.


----------



## blood_magik (24 November 2017)

We&#8217;re dressaging again - Beau&#8217;s having another go at E42 after last week&#8217;s rather spooky elementary debut and then I&#8217;m hoping to get the rest of Raz&#8217;s regionals points. Had a really good session Wednesday and yesterday with both of them so hoping for improved scores (assuming i remember to ride properly).

Today the boys saw the physio, Raz was clipped (times are all over the place tomorrow and I was worried R would get cold in between if I didn&#8217;t whack the hair off) and then two divas had baths while my dad lunged the baby for me. 

We don&#8217;t need to leave until 1130 so will have plenty of time to let Ellie stretch her legs in the school before I need to start plaiting.


----------



## nikicb (24 November 2017)

j1ffy said:



			Nikicb - let us know how it goes. She did a clinic near us a few months ago but as of never done music it seemed like a big expense as a &#8216;toe-dip&#8217;. I&#8217;ll probablg regret it as we&#8217;re thinking of giving Ele FSM a go next year!
		
Click to expand...

It was amazing!  Such a talented lady.  I couldn't make the East Soley one (which is the one I think you are referring to) as I was away, and have been trying to book into one ever since.  I told Gaynor my music tastes (a little eclectic!!), and she picked three songs which, unbeknown to her, are on my playlist, but the instrumental versions obviously.  I found it really useful having the music to help maintain rhythm etc.  Then we worked on the floor plan - very little going round the edge for us as that causes too much inattentiveness, and canter towards the end.  All in all a great experience, which seemed to go too quickly, even though Cassie was done by the end!  Would definitely recommend.  x


----------



## LPL (25 November 2017)

First time I can contribute to this in months! Baby racehorse Pea off to his first intro dressage test. Same for us more about the outing than the dressage. This is the first horse I&#8217;ve ever had to get ready for something that has had white on it! But first, Christmas shopping this morning. Eurgh.


----------



## Northern (25 November 2017)

Not realllyyy the weekend, but I am bringing baby TB to an eventing clinic next week  Can't wait, we haven't been out in ages as she injured herself and had a couple of weeks off. She jumped brilliantly this week, so I am hoping we'll both enjoy ourselves 

Enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## blood_magik (25 November 2017)

Can I start off the results? 

Raz was full of beans having been clipped after his physio session yesterday. We have a relatively new warmup routine so was pleased to feel him really come together a lot earlier than in previous sessions. No spooking today (!) but he was *very* forward and we ended up making a mistake in the second leg yield - bit of a sore point for us at the moment so will be doing lots of it before our ua championship outing next week. 

Bit disappointed with 63.30 and 2nd but then I found out who the judge was and she&#8217;s known for being tough. Ended up with her for my other two tests as wells

Beau annoying felt like a plank of wood today so his test included a fair bit of trying to mask how much I was having to work to hold him together. No major mistakes this time but two or three minors which left us 3rd on 61.41 - happy enough with that given how awful it felt. 

Then back on Raz for the third and final test. Had a silly spook at my dad heading up into the bleachers to video the test but then knuckled down and did a sweet enough test. He managed to get his tongue over the bit in the first counter canter so there were times he came BTV but overall I was pretty pleased - I&#8217;ve never managed to use my corners as well as today due to him normally being a spooky sod. 

66.41 and 1st place, which I think gives us the last of our regionals points. Looking forwards to having a quiet day at home tomorrow. 

How did everyone else get on?


----------



## JFTDWS (25 November 2017)

Well I don't have exciting plans as there doesn't seem to be very much going on locally (and I'm reluctant to trailer out for miles just for a bit of dressage).  But I did school my little mare today and she was brilliant - she's getting the idea of working forwards and taking a contact, and when I asked her to step up her canter work, she really responded (which is great if I do end up playing her next season too).  And I hacked the midget, which is always good fun.

Unfortunately Dae nipped her under her saddle when I was changing rugs around in the field so she'll be stuck being led out on a hack from Fergus tomorrow.  Monstrous pony!


----------



## GTRJazz (25 November 2017)

Tomorrow I will hack around Hadleigh Castle and in doing so will be probably the first horse around the equestrian track, although they probably have had good funding from the Lotto and Olympic committees to make one
Walked the first part today and it puts you right against the rail of the Southend to Fenchurch Street line with Express Trains going by. Hadleigh was the venue for 2012 down hill cycle race but it does have this one nod to Equestrians.


----------



## Bernster (26 November 2017)

Great results BM, dressage diva &#55357;&#56835;  Placing obv show the judge liked you albeit harsher on scoring.

Lovely to hear that your girl is going well JFTD.  I bet she will come on in leaps and bounds, but hopefully all well contained ones!

Jump lesson went well.  I was less nervous at the start which is a good sign.  When they went up to 80 we had some blips, mainly as I stop riding when I'm anxious about the height, but we worked through it despite me feeling a bit sick!  Pleased that we're back training at 80 after only a few lessons but I'm still very wobbly confidence wise and F picks up on that.  We need a lot more practice.  But my ins is great, so I'm confident we will improve.

Hoping to go for a bracing hack today as I'm a bit hungover and need waking up!


----------



## Asha (26 November 2017)

well done BM great results

We've had a fab weekend. Went for the first outing on Friday, and Aria was fab, really calm and well behaved. After jumping clear in the first round, she took her eye off the course and had a look into the warmup arena as she was approaching fence 11,cue a crash into the fence, then re presented, and jumped too big and couldn't make the distance to the 2nd part of the double, resulting in elimination. Day off on the Saturday, so we fully clipped her out and let her have a day to think about it. Went back this morning, it was carnage ! So many coming off, poles everywhere. In the warm up, there was a rather frisky stallion that was jumping everywhere and took a bit of a liking to her. So the plan was to just school round, and if she had any problems to just call it a day. I just wanted her to come out confident. She went in, super calm and responsive and took it all in her stride. She only went double clear and came 2nd. I couldn't believe it. That was her first attempt at British Novice. 

Going to go for a hack in the minute


----------



## LPL (26 November 2017)

Some super results people, well done!

We had a fab day. Was expecting him to be a nob - first time in a warm up ring, first time with white boards etc. and he was a star from start to finish. We won our class (morally, I went wrong twice -6 marks. Doh) but ended up second anyway. Without error of course marks 66.5% which isnt too shabby for a 4 year ex racer out of training for two months! Absolutely thrilled and such lovely comments.


----------



## Snowfilly (26 November 2017)

God, it was cold at the jumping today! First question: how many pairs of socks can you fit under your boots (three. All recommendations for warm boots gratefully received!)

I was on The little fjord again; a fortnight ago we had a steering failure and a stop respectively in the 80 and 90 so decided to do jump the same classes again today. 80 track was quite long and contained exactly the same line that we missed last time before setting off around the school for a lap!

So, jumped one and took a pull and this time we got the fairly tight turn and met fence 2 perfectly. Bowled around the rest really nicely for a clear. The jump off track was very long and really needed a horse you could pull up and turn quickly, cutting through the middle of the double for a good turn to 3. Having watched a kid on a tiny welsh treat it like a gymkhana race and go into the lead, and remembering what happened last time when we entirely missed the turn, I set off for a slow clear, although I threw caution to the wind for the last line an decided to see how fast fjords can actually go (surprisingly so!) and we sailed over the last two with great big chaser style leaps.

So, double clear and we were quick enough for 5th 7 DCs out of a starting field of 17.

Hurried into the 90 as it was getting colder and colder, and he was a bit stirred up from the jump off, running on and getting a bit forward. We managed the first 5, but things didn't work out down the double - cleared A, landed well out and he thought about taking off, I thought about another stride and we just stopped dead. Turned around and he popped it very sweetly and went clear round the rest. 

Very pleased with my little borrowed draft pony and will be even happier when I've thawed out.


----------



## teach (26 November 2017)

Well Im One very proud owner! Bailey and Rebecca got 4th today, but more important than that is that he was a star all day. Loaded perfectly, travelled well and wasnt phased by the warm up...
Couldnt be happier!


----------



## Bright_Spark (26 November 2017)

Busy one for me for a change. Took Matti to clinics on both Thursday and today. He was fab, worked really hard and kept his sensible head on!  He is one of those horses who really enjoys his work and the more he does the better he is.


----------



## JFTDWS (26 November 2017)

Lots of positive reports this weekend, some great results too.

Great work on the jumping, Bernster - if you're jumping 80 already, you'll have no bother next year!



Bernster said:



			Lovely to hear that your girl is going well JFTD.  I bet she will come on in leaps and bounds, but hopefully all well contained ones!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks - she's really sweet, to be fair.  She has a lot to learn, but her attitude is super - she's very quick on the uptake.  I had her doing walk piris yesterday and she was doing so well, I accidentally called her Fergus - unexpectedly high praise!    I'm actually having to force myself to give her days off and not ride her all the time, which says it all really


----------



## milliepops (27 November 2017)

Millie moved into her retirement home today.  Bit of a funny old day, I will miss having her on the yard and in fact as I left tonight I called "night Mills" but there was only Salty and Kira to answer me  

But she's dead chuffed, having not really seen grass for weeks and now she's up to her fetlocks in OH's hayfield  She's got a HAPPA buddy for company who has also recently retired - it's really sweet as she's one I used to look after when I worked at HAPPA. 
Separate paddocks for now but plan to stick them together in a week or so.







Kira's in bits at the moment, as Salty has moved into Millie's box and is clearly not measuring up  Kira keeps doing a turn of the stable, squealing indignantly and then attacking her haynet  Hopefully she'll get used to her new orange friend soon... she's got a lesson tomorrow so that'll take her mind off it!


----------



## ester (27 November 2017)

she's not far away then 

Frank is sounder than last visit, a bit fat :eek3: given he stopped eating a couple of weeks ago, and behaving like a full on welsh tit when his feet touch grass (why he still thinks I will allow that behaviour after 13 years is anyone guess). What he really wants to do is to get to the end of our river stretch (about half a mile of flat grass) swing round and blast off, this has never been permitted and definitely isn't when one doesn't canter very often and is likely to do oneself a mischief . 
His best after the jog sideways was the pretend I'm scared scoot forwards to canter manouvere, because then I would of course allow him to continue cantering and not any tactical circles until an actual transition could be achieved.......

He enjoyed the christmas treats he won while being 200 miles away though. I knew those photos of him covered in tinsel would come in handy one day.


----------



## DirectorFury (27 November 2017)

It sounds like everyone is going quite well at the moment then...! 
Fingers crossed Millie settles well and Kira gets over the outrage of Salty next door soon MP.

Maddie was moved on Sunday and seems to have settled very quickly. She's being quite clingy to people which is a bit odd but as soon as she integrates into the herd I'm assuming she won't want to know me. 
Gratuitous photo from when she came in for a check over earlier:


----------



## ester (27 November 2017)

lovely ginger pic DF


----------



## nikicb (27 November 2017)

Some super results from everyone - well done!  Bernster, that sounds good - confidence is such a fragile thing, hard to gain and quick to lose, but it sounds as though you are building it back up ready for your 2018 Wobbleberry challenge.  Good news about Frank, Ester, well the soundness bit anyway!   

We had a great session with Jake Taylor on Saturday - it was a new venue for Cassie, even though it is the yard that I keep Cam at on grass livery, but she really doesn't care about much which is lovely for me.  I have put a little snippet of video on our FB page: https://www.facebook.com/CassieCamCo/videos/987775941361433/ and here's a photo.  She's gradually settling with the new bit and I think it's the right one for us at the moment.


----------



## Asha (28 November 2017)

DirectorFury said:



			It sounds like everyone is going quite well at the moment then...! 
Fingers crossed Millie settles well and Kira gets over the outrage of Salty next door soon MP.

Maddie was moved on Sunday and seems to have settled very quickly. She's being quite clingy to people which is a bit odd but as soon as she integrates into the herd I'm assuming she won't want to know me. 
Gratuitous photo from when she came in for a check over earlier:





Click to expand...

oohhh, very nice. Cant beat a ginger with a white face. I don't think she will settle at all, send her to me, she will fit right in !


----------



## rosiesowner (28 November 2017)

Lovely pics everyone. The past weekend has actually not been as rubbish as planned. Worked both days but if we ignore that fact and focus on the fact that the pony was a star schooling both nights after a week off it doesn't seem so bleak. A friend also invited us to join her daughter for some poshtrotting on the 10th which made my day  A pic of her the other night just for the fact she is beautiful


----------



## SEL (28 November 2017)

I had a rubbish weekend! I was turning out on Saturday and my rather fresh mare took off bucking and unfortunately I hadn't cleared the area in time. I took a kick to my back, right on the ribs and was sent flying into the mud. X-ray at A&E showed only a teeny tiny little crack and its barely bruised - so very lucky but OUCH it hurts!

After the usual long wait in A&E the Dr told me that they worry about lung, liver, kidney etc damage from kicks rather than the actual broken rib itself and I'm sitting there thinking "yup - that's why I'm here". He then told me I was acting too 'together' to be seriously hurt. After a 4 hour wait I'd worked out it was probably just a knock to the rib as well, but remind me to burst into tears and writhe around on the floor in agony next time I go in rather than act too 'together'!

Good to see others having much more successful weekends. I've got a pole work clinic this Friday that I'm determined to get to, so the yard are exercising the naughty mare and I'm building up a stash of codeine in preparation.....


----------



## SEL (28 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Millie moved into her retirement home today.  Bit of a funny old day, I will miss having her on the yard and in fact as I left tonight I called "night Mills" but there was only Salty and Kira to answer me  

But she's dead chuffed, having not really seen grass for weeks and now she's up to her fetlocks in OH's hayfield  She's got a HAPPA buddy for company who has also recently retired - it's really sweet as she's one I used to look after when I worked at HAPPA. 
!
		
Click to expand...

Have you got her near home MP? That makes retirement a lot easier if they are still under your care I think.
You need to change your user name to Kirasaltypops now


----------



## Asha (28 November 2017)

oohh, poor you SEL, I broke my ribs a couple of years ago, they blinking hurt . take it easy, hope you mend quickly x


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2017)

Hope you heal soon SEL, they said something very similar to me when I did my collarbone, "oh you seem to smiley to be broken" one x-ray later, "yes you have very much broken your collarbone"...

Do they not know us horsey peeps are made of strong stuff , I've found the best way to be seen quickly is to bleed everywhere a lot  (that was a kick to the head), they don't like having to follow you with a mop :lol:!

OMG please please make your name KiraSaltyPops MP :lol: that has properly tickled me :lol:


----------



## Jenni_ (28 November 2017)

SEL said:



			I had a rubbish weekend! I was turning out on Saturday and my rather fresh mare took off bucking and unfortunately I hadn't cleared the area in time. I took a kick to my back, right on the ribs and was sent flying into the mud. X-ray at A&E showed only a teeny tiny little crack and its barely bruised - so very lucky but OUCH it hurts!

After the usual long wait in A&E the Dr told me that they worry about lung, liver, kidney etc damage from kicks rather than the actual broken rib itself and I'm sitting there thinking "yup - that's why I'm here". He then told me I was acting too 'together' to be seriously hurt. After a 4 hour wait I'd worked out it was probably just a knock to the rib as well, but remind me to burst into tears and writhe around on the floor in agony next time I go in rather than act too 'together'!

Good to see others having much more successful weekends. I've got a pole work clinic this Friday that I'm determined to get to, so the yard are exercising the naughty mare and I'm building up a stash of codeine in preparation.....
		
Click to expand...

Fell off my mare in the summer on the road, after a week I went to docs to get sleeping tablets as I thought I'd bruised my ribs and I wasn't sleeping at all, especially as I'd developed a cough. 

Doctor poked and prodded and insisted on a urine test- and there was blood in it. Referred me straight to hospital, turned out I had three broken ribs, trauma on my lungs, and my kidney was bleeding. Doctor was in hysterics.

Funniest thing was I'd managed to interview successfully for a new job the day after I did it... Totally unaware of what I had really done. 

Horsey folk are well tough


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

Ohhhhh SEL that sounds painful!  Don't be too much of a stoical horsey person about the polework clinic, you might need to give yourself a bit more time. Obv hope you are comfortable enough but don't be too proud!




SEL said:



			Have you got her near home MP? That makes retirement a lot easier if they are still under your care I think.
You need to change your user name to Kirasaltypops now 

Click to expand...

   hahaha Millie would be horrified to hear she could be replaced so easily!  
Yeah she's pretty close by, at the moment OH and I alternate nights at each others houses so I'll be passing daily, and as it's just round the corner from his so he can drop by at other times.  Longer term we plan to have a house together over there within the next 12 month so she'll be on the doorstep, just have to work out where to put the working horses at that point... 



AlexHyde said:



			OMG please please make your name KiraSaltyPops MP :lol: that has properly tickled me :lol:
		
Click to expand...

   lol it is quite funny, I just don't think I could do it!

Kira had a lesson this morning, she was really quite worked up still and STILL outraged at Salty being in Millie's palace.  But we put the tension to good use and moved the half steps on a bit, and she did a cracking run through of the HP - almost piri - HP - change line from A102 off both reins so  we are about ready for another advanced I think... which is handy as just sent some late entries for our last chance to get into a 102 class until FEB!  it's all 105 between now and then round here.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			Ohhhhh SEL that sounds painful!  Don't be too much of a stoical horsey person about the polework clinic, you might need to give yourself a bit more time. Obv hope you are comfortable enough but don't be too proud!




   hahaha Millie would be horrified to hear she could be replaced so easily!  
Yeah she's pretty close by, at the moment OH and I alternate nights at each others houses so I'll be passing daily, and as it's just round the corner from his so he can drop by at other times.  Longer term we plan to have a house together over there within the next 12 month so she'll be on the doorstep, just have to work out where to put the working horses at that point... 



   lol it is quite funny, I just don't think I could do it!

Kira had a lesson this morning, she was really quite worked up still and STILL outraged at Salty being in Millie's palace.  But we put the tension to good use and moved the half steps on a bit, and she did a cracking run through of the HP - almost piri - HP - change line from A102 off both reins so  we are about ready for another advanced I think... which is handy as just sent some late entries for our last chance to get into a 102 class until FEB!  it's all 105 between now and then round here.
		
Click to expand...

Super exciting on the Kira front, even if she is outraged !

Question on the Advanced tests, do you have to wait until you can see them on the event schedule or can you do the PYO ones? It has confused me thus far ...


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

I did A100 as a PYO, I haven't worked out whether you can do a PYO as your PSG qualifier or whether you need to do a proper class... tbh not worried about that at the moment as she's not ready for PSG really, this is just playing.

I haven't got any more PYOs in sensible travelling distance until feb so *gulp* snuck into A102 on the weekend   Plus M75 to start on the Summer points campaign


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2017)

Ta 

She cannot be far from PSG no?


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

No, well, I suppose she can do it all apart from needing to neaten the piris up, had a breakthrough on those it seems and now she can see the point of it  but absolutely no rush at all... 
I'm more interested in sorting out the issue of getting good work in the first test of the day really, rather than pushing on for the sake of it. There's plenty to go at in the advanced tests for now and it would really really help to be able to just go and do one test. That would open up venues further afield, for example, which will become a bit more pressing as she progresses.  And also mean she could do her best work in the difficult tests rather than ending up running on fumes


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2017)

Ah ok I see, with Topaz practice makes erm better , with getting her to pull her socks up for the first test...
But don't listen to me, mine is still a complete tool and scared herself with her own fart last night :rolleyes3:...


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

AlexHyde said:



			Ah ok I see, with Topaz practice makes erm better , with getting her to pull her socks up for the first test...
But don't listen to me, mine is still a complete tool and scared herself with her own fart last night :rolleyes3:...
		
Click to expand...

the problem is she uses up too much petrol in the first test  spooking and being generally backward, and then she gets tired in the second (which is usually the harder one). so I want to work out how to be able to just do one test in an outing


----------



## j1ffy (28 November 2017)

milliepops said:



			the problem is she uses up too much petrol in the first test  spooking and being generally backward, and then she gets tired in the second (which is usually the harder one). so I want to work out how to be able to just do one test in an outing 

Click to expand...

Sounds like exciting progress with Kira! You've achieved so much with her in such a short space of time. 

You've tried the two warm-up tactic haven't you? Is the issue that she's spooky in the test arena the first time? What happens if it's two different test arenas?
Could you hire venues with multiple arenas and work through one test after another in different arenas until it's boring?! Even if only Novice tests so she doesn't get too tired...


----------



## HufflyPuffly (28 November 2017)

My tact with Topaz for some manning up in the first test, is she is told unceremoniously to go forwards , she was(is ) a ****** for dropping off the leg and spooking. We sacrificed a few tests with some 'nope just forwards' moments, she is better now but still have to sacrifice some relaxation for getting on with it and getting in front of my leg, and then shockingly she does relax a bit as she is listening, it's just the not so pretty bit of on you go .

It helps that she is uber sensitive and last time out carrying a schooling whip did the trick (it was actually for her second test as her first one was completely over the top and I had to drop the whip in the warm up for fear of ejection!). I'm positive you'll get there though and figure out what works best for her .


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

j1ffy said:



			Sounds like exciting progress with Kira! You've achieved so much with her in such a short space of time.
		
Click to expand...

funny isn't it, because at the convention when they were describing what they were expecting of their 6-turning-7 year olds, I thought she was about on track then... she's 12, but was essentially backed at 9. But it seems rather rapid compared to anything else I've trained 




			You've tried the two warm-up tactic haven't you? Is the issue that she's spooky in the test arena the first time? What happens if it's two different test arenas?
Could you hire venues with multiple arenas and work through one test after another in different arenas until it's boring?! Even if only Novice tests so she doesn't get too tired...
		
Click to expand...

yes, the 2 warm ups doesn't work, and I've given up hope with arena walks too, they don't help. It's getting *inside* the white boards for the first time. Doesn't seem to matter if the next test is in a different arena.. she knows the difference between inside & outside the boards, but doesn't care for the geography of *which* boards apparently!



AlexHyde said:



			It helps that she is uber sensitive and last time out carrying a schooling whip did the trick (it was actually for her second test as her first one was completely over the top and I had to drop the whip in the warm up for fear of ejection!). I'm positive you'll get there though and figure out what works best for her .
		
Click to expand...

K is selectively sensitive - today, Adam touched her with the piaffe stick and she is a-OK, tickety boo if you tap her on the croup, just sits and gets more active... but highly offended if you touch her legs. Yet at other times, you have to really boot her to get going just from walk to trot.  Ho hum... keep on keeping on!


----------



## ihatework (28 November 2017)

Have you got boards at home? Ever tried getting her ready and riding through test in boards before putting her on wagon?


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

ihatework said:



			Have you got boards at home? Ever tried getting her ready and riding through test in boards before putting her on wagon?
		
Click to expand...

that's thinking outside the box.... no, I haven't tried that but we do have something that i could use... would need a bit of coordination with school booking/jump removal etc but not impossible!


----------



## daffy44 (28 November 2017)

Boards at home first, what a good idea!!  Well worth a try.

Whoever asked, yes, you can use a PYO to qualify for a PSG as long as you ride the appropiate advanced test.


----------



## j1ffy (28 November 2017)

Can you also do arena hire with the white boards out? I seem to remember Summerhouse offering something like that (but could be mistaken!)


----------



## ester (28 November 2017)

could you get boards out with great frequency at home MP? I'd just turn her out with some guttering


----------



## milliepops (28 November 2017)

ester said:



			could you get boards out with great frequency at home MP? I'd just turn her out with some guttering 

Click to expand...


Could probs negotiate the turnout thing more easily  I'm already at war with the jumpers at my yard... i tidy the jumps away...  They put them back  white boards could tip them over the edge :lol:


----------



## Bernster (29 November 2017)

Righto, so we're doing that thing are we, when last week's weekend plans thread goes right up to the next one. And people get confused and start to add to this one? &#65533;&#65533;

Sad to hear that MIllie has now retired, what a shame but you've had such lovely times with her.  And you have two new poneez to play with.  I am loving the new name for you too haha.

Well done everyone else on some fab times out !


----------



## Northern (29 November 2017)

Late update! Clinic went super well, first time the baby TB has been out in a couple of months and she behaved super!  Lots of new things to jump for her, including a three fence bounce. She has a great attitude towards cross country that we can build on over the summer and start competing again when the new season starts


----------

